

Study on what works in Social Media Marketing - lazy_nerd
http://www.beevolve.com/corporate-social-media-study/

======
linux_devil
>"Tweets posted on weekends and Wednesday have more number of retweets on
average as compared to rest of the weekdays"

People spend more time on social media during weekends it seems , unlike me.

